# My first project. How's I do?



## InterCounty (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## ready to roll (Mar 3, 2013)

I like the way you made it all look "Rustic".


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

I had no comment, but I subscribed...


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm a big fan of slightly curved brickwork, specially when it looks like someone tried to make ot straight but failed. I'm also a fan of drainage cracks in the middle of stairs so you have two big thumbs up from me. I'm not crazy about border stones that have dropped away from the rest of the walkway but realise that they are necessary for proper structural stability and good drainage so I'll still call you for my next patio that I need installed


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry pal, stick with flooring.

On the other hand if the customer wrote you a check then you did a fine job.

And hope that one of your local comrades doesn't grab a pic of that and post you on the WALL OF SHAME:thumbsup:


----------



## FSCROB (Aug 5, 2013)

I am guessing you should stick to hardwood. Just sayin.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

ees joke yes???....no???????????


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

... oh I got it!!!!... before pics????:thumbsup:


----------



## EC Craftsman (May 20, 2013)

parkers5150 said:


> ... oh I got it!!!!... before pics????:thumbsup:


I sure hope so! :thumbup:


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Out of everything I think my favorite is the wall product facing the wrong way with the backside totally exposed and filled with what looks like concrete.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

I wonder why those modular wall units are backwards too. :whistling


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

> I wonder why those modular wall units are backwards too.


the reverse scalloped look :thumbup:


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

Not bad for an hours worth of work


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> I had no comment, but I subscribed...


Ditto that


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

You see stuff like that and can only hope it was the work of a homeowner.

Always sad to find out they actually paid for it though.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## j_sims (Jul 5, 2007)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> You see stuff like that and can only hope it was the work of a homeowner.
> 
> Always sad to find out they actually paid for it though.


Yeah this has the dazzling ingenuity of HO all over it....


----------



## j_sims (Jul 5, 2007)

............


----------



## InterCounty (Apr 27, 2010)

Lmao

Yeah I'm sticking to hardwood.
I was working on a floor inside this house when I saw this fuster cluck. I laughed when I saw the backwards wall block edgeing and thought of contractor talk.

Since I've been doing my dyi patio & wall peoject at my own home, I've had a dilgent eye out for hardscape lately. Been checking out every residential & commercial paver, pillar, cap, wall or walkway I come across. Was in Niagra Falls NY & Canada last week and was noticing each pedestrian paver walkway I came across.


----------

